# Wiring Instructions for Performance Teknique ICBM-775



## bfty2 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Kenwood Stereo, Clarion Equilizer, ICBM-775 to BASF 1800/2. Need the proper switch settings for the ICBM and manual. Got a short somewhere and just want to rewire the whole system.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not sure what a BASF 1800/2 is unless its an 18 inch woofer with dual coils? But I would hook the woofer up in a bridged condition(positive from the left channel, negative from the right channel)same side. Then you have two extra channels you can use to power up the other factory location speakers. Also you can still use the channels you hooked the woofer to IF the OHM's is right.


----------



## bfty2 (Sep 28, 2009)

the BASF 1800 is another amp. I am not sure which is the master. I REALLY need the manual with instructions to figure this out. Searched all over and can't find a download site. Any suggestions??:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

NOT sure google was no help what so eva. Is there any other name on the unit as you maybe able to search that?
Is it a regular amp, how many channels?


----------



## bfty2 (Sep 28, 2009)

:4-dontknoOK. I will start over since things have changed. First, I got rid of the equalizer. My stereo and amps both have their own crossovers so it was just causing distortion. My friend by-passed the equalizer and ran it to the stereo. Worked great. But I took out the equalizer. Now I have all these rca jacks and no idea where they go. My subs are hardwired into the BAMF 1800/2. There are 4 rca jacks on the back (2-input, 2-output). The other amp is a Performance Teknique ICBM Mosfet Bridgable. There are 6 speakers hardwired into the side (2/5"-dash, 2/6"-upper corners of frame, 2/tweeters-doors). There are 6 rca jacks on the side (1,2,3,4-channel on top side & 2-input on bottom side). The stereo is a Kenwood kdc-138. None of the speaker wires connected to radio are used. Just the 2 rca jacks. I only have the stereo and BAMF 1800/2 manuals and cannot find the performance tecknique instructions anywhere. PLEASE HELP ME!
:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------

